# Good Bye Kapathy! Nice knowing you.....



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok so I don't normally call people out, but this time its different. A very good friend of mine is having a Birthday on October 15th. So Kevin since I am working for the next 48hours I am shipping your package early. I ask that you wait until your actual Birthday to open it. I give you fair warning, I have never sent this many cigars or this big of a bomb to anyone before so please be prepared. Total destruction is in order and you will pay for all your shenanigans!

GOOD LUCK 

9405 5036 9930 0167 4141 38


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

very ouch...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

What the hell did I do to you?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I cant wait to see pics......opcorn:


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

WOOT! Kevin's gonn' get it!! Can't wait to see this one. Happy early Birthday Kev!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Can't wait to see this one. Go get'em Brad.

Nice knowing you Kevin. 

opcorn:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

WTG Brad, Kev deserves it...


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Cypress said:


> I cant wait to see pics......opcorn:


WOAH! Becareful with that popcorn brother. David freaks out.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

and to top it off this asshat taunted me via text all night.... and only a few of them were sexual.... i was slightly disappointed.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Hahahaha Outstanding!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

skfr518 said:


> I give you fair warning, I have never sent this many cigars or this big of a bomb to anyone before so please be prepared.


That's freakin' sayin' somethin'! Good luck, Kevin. Nice knowin' ya!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh.... This is gonna be AWESOME! Bye-bye, Kevin! Nice knowin ya...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

kapathy said:


> What the hell did I do to you?


You existed?

That seems to be enough around here.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> You existed?
> 
> That seems to be enough around here.


Oh come on I never bothered nobody.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

kapathy said:


> Oh come on I never bothered nobody.


Double negative = admission of guilt.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

It would be hilarious (to me at least) if there was only one in the box lol.. some giant box with a gigantium cigar in it or a tiny one. For jokes sake.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice brad!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

One day closer to your death, better get started on your bucket list


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh, how I do love seeing Kap blown to bits!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Stand Tall Kevin!!! 

No need to be scared!!!! Show'em what your made of!!! :lol::lol:










Glad this isn't coming my way.........


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> What the hell did I do to you?


who cares?.....this is gonna be hystericalound:ound:ound:

Pinhead Jr.: "and remember, Llama..no opening it until your birthday or else Brad will get Mad, which would make him Mad Brad...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

My birthday is december 42....return to sender.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Draepheus said:


> It would be hilarious (to me at least) if there was only one in the box lol.. some giant box with a gigantium cigar in it or a tiny one. For jokes sake.


that would be funny....what's your address?ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

It better contain a gloworm!


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

:thumb: I am looking forward to seeing this one!!!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Kevin, are you getting nervous yet? Landing tomorrow and I bet you don't wait until your Birthday to open it.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

This should be good. I can't wait to see the carnage.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh better yet, I am off on your birthday! Hahahaha you have to open it on vherf!!!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

skfr518 said:


> Oh better yet, I am off on your birthday! Hahahaha you have to open it on vherf!!!


I want to see that.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

well how about 1230-1 central? I should have a hour or 2 around then.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Knowing what's in there... Yeah, Kevin, you're totally screwed!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Knowing what's in there... Yeah, Kevin, you're totally screwed!


retired ninjas aren't allowed to taunt.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Nice one. Can't wait to see this, I can feel the anticipation like its my own birthday present, only it's not my birthday, and no one has made me wait to open a bomb lol.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

sympathy for kapathy. we need some t-shirts printed up. :heh:


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok Kevin I will watch you get blown up live via vherf


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

kapathy said:


> retired ninjas aren't allowed to taunt.


_Kinda_-retired! I gotta hit my hundy mark still.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

here this is the most fitting responce i have to all of this

"would anyone show up with a few last words to say, and toast my final hour, at least piss on my grave, maybe theres a sad song that a lonely trumpet could play, its tune would flutter on into the evening sun, and whos so lucky but to have a few dear souls tried and true, there wont be a chorus from the crowd, just the crickets chirping loud"

heres a game name the band and song.


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

kapathy said:


> here this is the most fitting responce i have to all of this
> 
> "would anyone show up with a few last words to say, and toast my final hour, at least piss on my grave, maybe theres a sad song that a lonely trumpet could play, its tune would flutter on into the evening sun, and whos so lucky but to have a few dear souls tried and true, there wont be a chorus from the crowd, just the crickets chirping loud"
> 
> heres a game name the band and song.


 I could tell you but I cheated. It's a cool song.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Deadhead Dave said:


> I could tell you but I cheated. It's a cool song.


i dont think anyone will get it with using dr google. Its not exactly from a well known band, but it is a really cool song.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> that would be funny....what's your address?ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


No one knows!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh on oh...I want to see Kevin get smashed for his birthday...SUBSCRIBED!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

9405 5036 9930 0168 7300 53


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Google reveals all, Kevin.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

shuckins said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0168 7300 53


And another spanking on the way..... Hahahahaha


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

kapathy said:


> i dont think anyone will get it with using dr google. Its not exactly from a well known band, but it is a really cool song.


No...cheating works. Never heard it before. Good song.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

just a med i think ill live through this one....the add on... that one i'm not sure about though.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Inside is a key, where does it lead?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

kapathy said:


> i dont think anyone will get it with using dr google. Its not exactly from a well known band, but it is a really cool song.


Uncle Google works fine... Great song!!!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Beadie Said 9405 5036 9930 0169 4160 93


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

not nice.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

kapathy said:


> not nice.


If you were referring to me, I don't remember ever claiming to be. :fu


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> retired ninjas aren't allowed to taunt.


he retired?....when?

:dunno:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> _Kinda_-retired! I gotta hit my hundy mark still.


Pinhead Jr.: "for what, bein' a dork?..you hit that yer first day on Puff..AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

shuckins said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0168 7300 53


just when I thought it couldn't get funnier:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

its kevvy wevvy's birthday this week? Why did I not know this?........:deadhorse:

Oh, and I saw Ron was getting in on the fun too......nice knowin' ya buddy


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Im so glad you are all enjoying yourselves. Friends like these who needs enemies ....oh yeah right that whole bombing faction thing.... that was all in good fun...till you all took it so personally geez it was just a joke


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

sweater88 said:


> its kevvy wevvy's birthday this week? Why did I not know this?........:deadhorse:
> 
> Oh, and I saw Ron was getting in on the fun too......nice knowin' ya buddy


If you had looked at my Birthday link, you would know!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...official-birthday-bombing-thread-october.html

Yes, it was shameless promotion of my thread....but, good info to know too. kevin...your birthday present will be a bit late. Just saying


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Staring at that box on ny desk has been evil..... testing my patience mr glow worm


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hahahaha can't wait until tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

less than 6 hrs here until tomorrow!!!


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

i need to take a drive.. someone want to help me with a real address..... :madgrin:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Uh oh Brad I think it detonated prematurely... which is par for the course for you.... all of New Lenox lost power I sure hope it doesn't get traced back to me


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

turns car around...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Might not have a vherf opening .... I still don't have power


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Well happy birthday anyway!!!

You dont need power to drink beer and smoke cigars.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Well happy birthday anyway!!!
> 
> You dont need power to drink beer and smoke cigars.


Very true. Happy birthday Kevin!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

But I do need some heat its 44 degrees and this fire just wont pit off any heat its just smokey


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Happy birthday Kevin!!!

I'll leave a light on in your honor!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Damn brother, that sucks! Time to take your birthday gift and the dogs to your friends house who does have power. No matter how much I love destroying you, and talking smack, and literally trying to make you feel like crap, I really want you to know its an honor to have you as a friend Kevin. Thank you for being there to help when I need it and for putting me back in my place when I need that too. Your sarcastic sense of humor is something people on puff have grown to love and hate, but no matter how rude and crude you get, you always have a good time and we love that about you. Happy Birthday good friend, now f&ck off and drink some beer and smoke a good cigar!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

I can't go anywhere because I killed my car battery lol ...I cut up some 2x4 to get the fire going but im calling it a night phone is dying now .....brad your bomb will most likely be the highlight of my day and im just whining to whine right now.... it could've much worse and I know that ...


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

open the damn thing!! oh yeah, happy birthday big chief!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kev


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Kevin! Hope the lights are back on :tu


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Cheers, Kevin!!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

brad, jp, ron, josh..... you are all are out of your minds


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

what is it?!?!?!?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

pics in a bit.... finishing my coffee and cigar with the afternoon vherfers


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

suspense is killing me!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

I think the package may have literally killed Kevin  M.I.A.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

skfr518 said:


> I think the package may have literally killed Kevin  M.I.A.


AGREED!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

finally posted

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/317631-yolo-birthday-bombs-some-crazy-guys.html


----------

